
Deep Reinforcement Learning: From Board Games to the Boardroom - NewsCritic
https://insidebigdata.com/2018/06/21/deep-reinforcement-learning-board-games-boardroom/
======
NewsCritic
Important to note: this post follows the announcement yesterday that Bonsai
will be acquired by Microsoft:
[https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2018/06/20/microsoft-to-
acq...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2018/06/20/microsoft-to-acquire-
bonsai-in-move-to-build-brains-for-autonomous-systems/)

